# Cooling fan reset after failed fan motor



## James714 (Jul 20, 2015)

My 2003 350z cooling fan motor seized and the car overheated. I replaced with a Nissan motor since the new Dorman failed me. The fans did not come on after replacing. I checked the fuses but car still has a service light on. Does the code need to be cleared before starting or is there something else?


----------

